# MTH Protosound no sound whatsoever



## Jnoland94 (Apr 15, 2018)

I recently picked up an MTH Santa Fe #2926 4-8-4 from a train show for dirt cheap. Seller said it ran, which I confirmed on a test track, but the smoke unit and Proto sound did not work. 

I got the smoke unit running it was stuck with a dust bunny and fan wouldn't spin. The sound I'm not so sure on. It makes no sound whatsoever. Not even what I've been finding as the "3 clanks of death". 
The front light comes on and the smoke unit runs, then I have to power it down for a sec or 2 power it back up and the unit will move forward, neutral, reverse. 

I'm using a Lionel Trainmaster Type Q 75W for power to my layout


----------

